# pregnant maltese?



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

I was just offered a 3 yr old Maltese (the one who made me fall in love with these fluffs) because her mama does not have the time or money to take care of her. She is PREGNANT!  Her mommy can not afford to give her the proper care during pregnancy. I have decided to accept the dog since she is acquainted with our fluffs already and they get along really well, plus I just seriously love this little girl. I plan to take her straight to the vet. I am hopeful that the vet will be available to help with delivery but in the instance that she delivers at home I want to be prepared. I have all the information from when she tied etc.. I have been assured the stud is a good standard and talked to the owner, but honestly, neither of them come from champion lines or anything although they are both AKC registered. What do I need to prep at home?! According to the paperwork she is 6 wks. That means only 3 wks left right?. Mom has no known medical condition and supposedly passed an exam from the Dr saying pregnancy would be ok for her. 
I have watched a few videos but I would like some help from those of you who have done this before.
So far I know I need a "whelping box" should this be left in the living room where our other dog beds are or should it be moved into a quieter area?
I need some way to identify the order the litter was born.
I need to weigh the babies
I need a supplement for mom during birth
maybe a heating pad for the babies
I feel like I am getting in over my head but the fluff needs to be taken care of properly. I am seriously praying the vet will be available for the birth!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Just noticed I failed to mention she will be spayed as soon as it is safe to do so.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh goodness you do have your hands full. I'm so glad that the fluff has found a friend in you though. I unfortunately know nothing about births, but I just wanted to celebrate your committment to taking such good care of Mommy and the pups. Any idea what breed or size the father was?


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh goodness you do have your hands full. I'm so glad that the fluff has found a friend in you though. I unfortunately know nothing about births, but I just wanted to celebrate your committment to taking such good care of Mommy and the pups. Any idea what breed or size the father was?


According to my friend and the paperwork he is also a maltese. Last health check says 7 pounds and the mom is right at 7 pounds as well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gosh!! I think you are very brave!! I'd be scared to death! I'm glad that she's going to be in your hands. Praying that all goes well and WATCH OUT for those heating pads. Good luck Elizabeth, I'm sure you'll be able to handle it.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

OH Lord! what about her calorie intake?! My friend (who is very lucky at this point I even still refer to her by that title!) does not even know how much she should be feeding at this point!:smpullhair: I am so baffled by her lack of responsibility and can only blame it on the situation she has placed herself in. trying to find out how many calories she needs now and how many she will need while lactating.
Seriously frazzled!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lilygirl said:


> OH Lord! what about her calorie intake?! My friend (who is very lucky at this point I even still refer to her by that title!) does not even know how much she should be feeding at this point!:smpullhair: I am so baffled by her lack of responsibility and can only blame it on the situation she has placed herself in. trying to find out how many calories she needs now and how many she will need while lactating.
> Seriously frazzled!


Have you talked to a vet, to answer some of the questions ? I'd probably have my vet on speed dial!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You do have your hands full but I'm glad you will have her and that something terrible would have happened. I'm trying to do a search because I remember a lot of detailed info esp from Stacy (Bellarata) and Mary H about whelping.
I know that Ursula (Romeo and Juliet) and also Kelly (missieK) had to go through it. Let me look for some threads:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/114285-i-need-heelp-please.html
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/109113-shock-suprise.html
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/109392-terras-pregnancy.html
See if any of these help. I seem to recall info about supplies and prenatal care, etc. I think your vet will help you a lot too.
What will happen with the pups? The family isn't asking for them back, are they? This is why dogs should be spayed and neutered and people need to leave mating to the experts. Good luck!!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Have you talked to a vet, to answer some of the questions ? I'd probably have my vet on speed dial!


No not yet. I am picking her up in the morning and taking her straight to the vet. I am sure a lot of my questions can be answered then. Just freakin out a little over such a sweet little dog in this situation.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> You do have your hands full but I'm glad you will have her and that something terrible would have happened. I'm trying to do a search because I remember a lot of detailed info esp from Stacy (Bellarata) and Mary H about whelping.
> I know that Ursula (Romeo and Juliet) and also Kelly (missieK) had to go through it. Let me look for some threads:
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/114285-i-need-heelp-please.html
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/109113-shock-suprise.html
> ...


Thank you! I have searched a little on her about whelping but I havn't seen some of these discussions. I told her if I take the dog she will not under any situation get it back or the pups. Depending on how many she has and how well she delivers (desperately praying she will be ok but she is so fine bones I am worried) will really depend on what we do with the pups. I am not making any decisions yet. My kids, of course, are begging to keep the pups.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Look who was just dropped off at my house! This is Sammy! It was an unexpected drop off at that. She is freshly bathed here and eating a treat under the fluffs fav spot...Daddy's feet. My Hubby had already built stairs for her by the time I got home from work today. :wub: He doesn't want her attempting to jump on anything and hurt herself or dislodge a baby. She looks JUST like Lily in the face. Her bone structure seems to be a bit smaller but her tummy is surely bigger! She is acting like she hasn't eaten in days and I am so saddened to learn she is eating cheap cheap supermarket dog food. We are immediately working that out of her system while working in a better food. She seems to be terrified of the hair dryer so as not to stress her out I am letting her air dry. No fleas/ticks tho :chili: I can not believe how large her tummy is. I am anticipating a log vet visit tomorrow.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

She LOVES my 3 year old. Sammy is following her around if she isnt under Daddy's feet.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello Little Mama! Hoping for a safe delivery for you ! Do you have that vet on speed dial yet, Elizabeth !!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Hello Little Mama! Hoping for a safe delivery for you ! Do you have that vet on speed dial yet, Elizabeth !!


Yes! He thought it was Lily who was pregnant!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh she is a sweetie. It breaks my heart that she was so hungry. This little girl doesn't know how good she's going to have it now  . Oh, what do you plan to do with the babies? Keep them or adopt them out? I'm not looking to add a fluff (promise!) just curious lol!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just saw your previous post about your kids begging to keep the babies. Smart kids!! One of my very favorite memories as a child was snuggling with newborn pups at my grandparents house. The little whimper noises, puppy breathe and squinting tiny eyes....oh its enough to make this girl swoon lol!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh she is adorable. And even though it may be unfortunate, you are in for a wonderful, if challenging time. Try not to worry too much, it is after perfectly natural. If the poor little dogs in puppy mills can have multiple litters with very little care, I think Sammy will do just fine with all the love and care you are giving her.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Aww bless you for taking on this challenging adventure and offering this sweet momma-to-be and her soon-to-be babies safe harbor. She is very cute! Good luck to you - I am certain she will thrive in your loving care!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She is a cutie! You are a brave woman!! But you are such a dear for taking in this sweet girl. It is a shame your friend wasn't taking that great of care of her, especially while she is pregnant. Glad to hear you made it clear that Sammy or any of the puppies would not go to her should she want Sammy or a puppy. It does sadden me that your friend breed her and then figured out she couldn't care for her because unfortunately, things like this just add to the overpopulation issue, but I am so glad she is in responsible and caring hands!! Keep us posted on her progress and what the vet says!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ugh, very frustrating for you! Thank you for taking her in!!!

Your vet will probably tell you to put her on a puppy kibble but I don't like feeding the extra calcium until it's needed for lactation so I keep my girls on what they were eating pre-breeding. So if this was a 'planned' breeding, your friend just realized she can't afford it? 

Keep in mind that most vets are not 'experts' at canine pregnancy/whelping. I HIGHLY suggest joining this group on Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/groups/reproandneonatalcare/

Explain the situation (that you didn't' breed her but are taking her in) and they can guide you the best. This group could be your best friend if you are having to whelp those pups by yourself! How far along is she?


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Ugh, very frustrating for you! Thank you for taking her in!!!
> 
> Your vet will probably tell you to put her on a puppy kibble but I don't like feeding the extra calcium until it's needed for lactation so I keep my girls on what they were eating pre-breeding. So if this was a 'planned' breeding, your friend just realized she can't afford it?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. Yes, according to her, her marriage is dissolving and now she cant afford to care for any of her dogs. 
Based on the documented tie she will be 6 wks on Wednesday. I was told the vet can tell me for sure tomorrow. Is that true or should I expect more of an estimate on her due date.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

lilygirl said:


> Thank you for the info. Yes, according to her, her marriage is dissolving and now she cant afford to care for any of her dogs.
> Based on the documented tie she will be 6 wks on Wednesday. I was told the vet can tell me for sure tomorrow. Is that true or should I expect more of an estimate on her due date.


I don't think the vet can tell you for sure - if she is about 6 weeks, I think it's too early for X-ray and too late for ultrasound. Xray too early before bones are fully formed is not really recommended and the vet can't look at her and say yep, she's 6 weeks. You'll have to decide how reliable your friend is, LOL. Otherwise you'll have to rely on temperature taking and possibly progesterone testing to see see if her progesterone has dropped which means labor should begin soon. Do you have the exact date of breeding? You can plug it into here

Canine Pregnancy Calendar

I am very very far from any type of expert, btw - my litters are few and usually far between. I can help you get supplies together - a lot of stuff isn't really 'necessary' but a lot of stuff is. I would say of the most important things to get are

food scale (measures in oz) 
KY
1 cc syringes
Cal-Sorb (Revival animal has it) 
milk replacer (can get that at Petsmart even, i have the First Born on hand with colustrum) 
Nipple and bottle kit if you have to bottle feed 
heating pad
hemostats/scissors for cutting cord and dental floss for tying it off
Lots and lots of washcloths


Whelping is MESSY. Unless you have a truly awesome vet who is there for you 24/7 - you will be whelping yourself or you'll be at the ER vet because 9 times out of 10 - the puppies do not come during office hours. 

I would ask on the whelping group if anyone lives by you - you might be lucky enough to have an experienced breeder nearby that can lend assistance. 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a sad thing that her former owners didn't take care of her then just dumped her. Thankfully they dumped her on someone who loves fluffs!


----------

